

Stripe refusing access to cards, have a contact so we can avoid a public post? - bwb

Stripe is refusing to transfer credit cards to another merchant per their policy, anyone have a contact there before we post publicly about this?
======
briancollins
Ben, I'm very sorry that I missed our call today. I've just sent my cell
number through to you via email. You can call me any time.

We're always happy to export card data if people want us to. In Chase's case,
there's a bunch of Chase-specific work that they mandate. This is not part of
our normal procedure, but we'll figure out something that's workable.

Happy to chat next steps on the phone or via email.

~~~
bwb
Thanks Brian, email going out now.

From our understanding and I believe what they are telling us this isn't Chase
stuff, but rather US law stuff :)

------
bwb
Just to share a bit more info...

We use Chase, and just acquired a company using Stripe. Chase needs them to
transfer over the cards in a specific way as not to violate the law, and
Stripe is not willing to work with Chase. Despite law saying they have to give
us the cards & a policy on their website saying they will.

We've been working on this for 6+ weeks I believe, and we had a group call
today with Stripe, Chase and our team. And, Stripe didn't even show up.

Trying to reach out here and on linkedin and twitter to find someone in Stripe
to head off us having to post publicly to get help.

Thanks, Ben

~~~
sfeng
Just to clarify. You're looking for Stripe to transfer card numbers out of
it's vault into Chase's. Stripe is willing, but Chase wants it done a specific
way which Stripe finds objectionable?

~~~
proexploit
This is the impression I got as well. Stripe's policy seems to agree to export
the cards but that doesn't mean you can pick any format and requirements you
want and they have to follow them.

Chase needs the cards in a specific way but without more information it's hard
to make the claim that's the only way acceptable by law.

If Stripe is unwilling to do extra work with Chase to get cards exported, that
doesn't seem to be "refusing to transfer credit cards to another merchant per
their policy".

Can you provide some more information on what part of the transfer they object
too?

~~~
bwb
Someone else inside our group is handling this, but my understanding is
Chase's requirements are per US law, and not anything too specific. But I
could be mistaken. Email going out now to the parties involved to get it all
sorted.

It still sucks to not get a clear answer, and not show up for phone meetings
when this has been going on for at least 6 weeks.

------
alphadevx
So HN is now a support forum for Stripe? Sorry to be sarky, but why am I and
many others ready this?

~~~
matheweis
I'll bite. It's because the HN community is by and large composed of highly
skilled individuals that often work way up the food chain in these tech
companies. Even if they don't directly, they very likely know someone who
does.

It's not just Stripe, it's Twitter, Facebook, Google.

... and if nothing else, because it works. Look at this thread, he's been
working on this problem for 6 weeks. He posted here, and got semi-public
apology and a direct cell no. for a person who can help in less than 2 hours.

I think it's amazing, and I really enjoy seeing threads like this.

------
Gys
Interesting they need HN to get actual help from a company like Stripe. It
happened here before with other new, high profile companies. For some time
already I am surprised how many of those billion dollar companies have very
little to none person support: FAQ and forums is about it. Phone is for
marketing and press. A form goes to a forum.

At best you get a community member to give some friendly advice. Amazing how
they even get people to help them for free (to be part of other peoples
adventure ?).

Its not that these companies cannot afford to have better support. Limiting
personal contact seems an integral part of being able to scale.

Frustrating and hard to believe users just accept that. But I am also jealous
at how they achieve this.

------
matthewarkin
I just forwarded this thread to some people I know at Stripe so hopefully
they'll get back to you soon.

I know Stripe is normally quite comfortable transferring card data on the
basis that the other side has the proper PCI compliance and that Stripe and
the receiving party can agree upon a secure way to transfer the card holder
data like through some sort of pgp encrypted file

~~~
bwb
Thank you Matthew!

------
iso27002
While missing a call is definitely not a good thing, I'm hesitant to think of
it as a "refusal".

~~~
bwb
I def don't think of it as a refusal, but after 6 weeks of no help it
certainly was frustrating and a bit of a light slap in the face when we spent
so much time trying to get Chase and Stripe in the same room.

------
bwb
Thank you everyone for your help! A friend helped me on LinkedIn to connect to
Eric and Brian @ Stripe and I am hopeful we can get it all resolved.

And thanks for this thread as it helped us make some good connections to them
too.

------
compwron
You could use braintree; they do imports/exports with stripe all the time :)

~~~
rexreed
THIS is the right approach. Transfer to BrainTree as an intermediary and then
from BrainTree to Chase, verifying first if BT can be used this way.

~~~
notwedtm
Just curious, but why is this the right approach? It seems like you're just
needlessly adding in a third party with their associated fees, headaches, and
people.

------
ted0
Just curious - why would you use Chase over Stripe?

~~~
swalsh
Not every business is a nimble startup. If they're buying companies... they
probably aren't either.

Something like your payment system is so important it's not something you can
just change on the spur of the moment. Doubly so when you're big, and have a
reputation. Honestly i'd do the same thing if I was in their shoes, even
though I personally would prefer the API of stripe. You gotta standardize on
one system, and it makes sense to choose the path of most likely stability.

~~~
bwb
exactly :)

------
bwb
my email is ben@wwwh.com

